# Ultrasound results....?



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi - just picked up the report from yesterday's diagnostic ultrasound.
I just went back to the radiology dept and picked up the report and films myself. Haven't heard from the doc yet....but I assume he has these results, too.
I have no idea what it means....but I'll throw it out there and see if any one can make sense of it.
Thanks in advance for your insight!

Findings: Sonographic evaluation of the thyroid gland. Gland is slightly heterogenous. Thyroid is normal size - right lobe measures 3.9, left lobe measures 3.6cm long axis view respectively. Normal vasularity.
Solitary nodule identified left lobe measuring 7 x 6 x 5 mm. The nodule is mixed peripheral and internal vascularity. The borders are slightly microlobulated.

Impression: Solitary nodule left thyroid lobe intermediate definition with internal vascularity. Follow up evaluation or fine needle aspiration could be performed.

As a side note - this thyroid nodule showed PET positive in a scan done last week (while looking at a lung nodule)

Now I'm totally confused!  Any thoughts?
Thanks,
Weeble


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Weeble said:


> Hi - just picked up the report from yesterday's diagnostic ultrasound.
> I just went back to the radiology dept and picked up the report and films myself. Haven't heard from the doc yet....but I assume he has these results, too.
> I have no idea what it means....but I'll throw it out there and see if any one can make sense of it.
> Thanks in advance for your insight!
> ...


Positron Emission Tomography:

Tumor cells are generally metabolically active (hungry) and will take up more sugar (glucose) than normal cells. The more glucose the cells take up, the more the cells light up. PET scans take advantage of this difference to help distinguish active from inactive tumor masses.

Have they scheduled the FNA?


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, Andros.....thanks for asking! 
The doc's office called last night and said they will schedule an image guided FNB as soon as possible. Am hoping, of course, that it could be today or tomorrow, but realistically it will more than likely be first of the week. 
Everything seems to be "hurry up and wait".

<sigh>

Weeble


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Weeble said:


> Yes, Andros.....thanks for asking!
> The doc's office called last night and said they will schedule an image guided FNB as soon as possible. Am hoping, of course, that it could be today or tomorrow, but realistically it will more than likely be first of the week.
> Everything seems to be "hurry up and wait".
> 
> ...


Sigh and more sighs! Please know that I am whispering a prayer for you. Let us know when the FNA is scheduled so we all can be w/you in spirit.


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

The FNA is tomorrow afternoon at 2:00. Amazed and delighted that it could be scheduled so soon.
I'm told pathology results take about a week to get back.
.....hurry up and wait.....again.

Thank you, Andros, for your thoughts and prayers. 
I'm new here, but I've been reading the boards and I can see that you are a great source of information, inspiration and comfort to many people.
It is appreciated more than you know.

Weeble


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Weeble said:


> The FNA is tomorrow afternoon at 2:00. Amazed and delighted that it could be scheduled so soon.
> I'm told pathology results take about a week to get back.
> .....hurry up and wait.....again.
> 
> ...


Wow!!!! Fast, huh? That is very good! And we will be there @ 2 PM tomorrow in spirit!!!

No matter what; all will be well ultimately. We will get you through this one way or the other.

Thanks <wink>


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am so happy to hear that things are moving along quickly! We will be thinking of you tomorrow at 2.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Weeble said:


> The FNA is tomorrow afternoon at 2:00. Amazed and delighted that it could be scheduled so soon.
> I'm told pathology results take about a week to get back.
> .....hurry up and wait.....again.
> 
> ...


Hope to hear from you soon! How did it go?


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

Thought I would give an update and for anyone anticipating an FNA, I hope this will give an idea of what you might expect to happen (knowing that each experience is different, though):

I had my FNA biopsy yesterday afternoon. Not as painless and quick as I thought it would be....but it's done. Whew.
I just have one "solitary" nodule on the left side and it's really small, but he took 6 samples from it.

The ultrasound technician called me back and explained the procedure - she did a brief ultrasound, found the nodule and took some measurements. She then paged the doctor who came in about the same time as the pathology technician. Everyone was super nice, attentive and professional.
The doc went out himself and brought my husband back to sit in. He kept a light conversation going to relax everyone, but then was all business when he started the biopsy.
He gave me 4 topical injections of lidocaine and 2 deeper injections to numb the area.

I don't want to discourage anyone looking at having a FNA biopsy done, but ... each sampling felt like he was taking it out with a scoop! Not comfortable. I would not blame the doc for this at all - he seemed completely confident and skilled - I'm thinking that's just the way this procedure goes. Fortunately, it doesn't last that long.

The doc was kind and sensitive to my pain (I'm no wimp - I have a pretty high threshold) He repeated the deeper lidocaine injection about half-way through.
I must be a little resistant to that particular numbing med.....

The pathology technician received each sample for the specimen slides - and then he left right after the sixth sample. Told me I could expect results by Wednesday.

Anyway - it was an interesting experience. I'm glad it's over.

I just read Gelf's thread about her biopsy...my after care experience was a little different. When the doc was done, the tech held the pack on my neck for several minutes and then applied the bandaid. Sat with me briefly afterward to make sure I wasn't dizzy or disoriented.

My neck was tender and sore last night, but I wasn't super exhausted. Didn't have any appetite, but knew I should eat something, so had a bowl of soup.
Popped a couple of Advil right away (around 3:00pm) and then a couple Tylenol just before bed. I went to bed at my usual time, but slept about an hour later and am still super sleepy this morning. Probably a mild form of "post traumatic stress" 

Neck is still tender today, noticable when I cough and swallow, but no bruise - just a few needle holes. Expecting to feel even better tomorrow.

Hope my experience helps someone who might be going through this to know what to expect.
Wanted also to say thank you to everyone who follows these threads and sends up a thought or prayer for everyone. Please know I'm thinking of each of you too!

Best wishes for a good weekend! Hoping to go out on the boat tomorrow and watch the kids wakeboard.....I probably won't be skiing myself this time, but it's fun to watch them!

Weeble


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Weeble said:


> Thought I would give an update and for anyone anticipating an FNA, I hope this will give an idea of what you might expect to happen (knowing that each experience is different, though):
> 
> I had my FNA biopsy yesterday afternoon. Not as painless and quick as I thought it would be....but it's done. Whew.
> I just have one "solitary" nodule on the left side and it's really small, but he took 6 samples from it.
> ...


Wewble; thank you for sharing your experience of yesterday w/ the FNA. It will help a lot of people who come here seeking information and sharing of experiences.

Keep that ice on and I hope the pathology report comes back good. If not, it is better to know than not to know for something can be done post haste.

We are here for you!


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

Well...I just got the pathology report back from the hospital that did my FNA biopsy last Friday.

Positive for malignant cells - compatible with papillary carcinoma.

I'm a little bit stunned, I think. I haven't yet heard from the doc....I live really close to the hospital and so I just called pathology, verified the report was ready and went down and picked up a copy. Now I guess I wait to hear how the doc wants to proceed.

I'm assuming there will be surgery - not sure if it will involve a total thyroid removal, or just half.

Anyone have experience/knowledge of the "usual" path? I would love to hear how others have done with this type of surgery.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and comments. 

Weeble


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Weeble said:


> Well...I just got the pathology report back from the hospital that did my FNA biopsy last Friday.
> 
> Positive for malignant cells - compatible with papillary carcinoma.
> 
> ...


I hate this for you. But, the part I like is that you did have the proper medical care thus far. Just think if you went for years with maligancy w/o knowing. The outcome would be unthinkable.

As it stands; your outcome is excellent! They found it and they will take care of it.

No doubt you will have surgery and while I am not a doctor, I do believe Total Thyroidectomy would be advisable. This way, you won't ever have to worry again plus with papillary, I think RAI is a must as well so one way or the other, I think your thyroid has seen it's last days.

I would be stunned also; just know that we are all here for you! Many have had the same as you so I hope they rally 'round!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Weeble said:


> Well...I just got the pathology report back from the hospital that did my FNA biopsy last Friday.
> 
> Positive for malignant cells - compatible with papillary carcinoma.
> 
> ...


What about your lungs? Remember I explained to you about ectopic thyroid? You must discuss this with the doctor. They have to be sure that it did not spread to your lungs!

Please do this and let me know what the doc/surgeon has said about this. Keeping you in prayer.

Meanwhile at a great temporary inconvenience to you; you are going to be fine once you get through this major distruption.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am sorry to hear your news, but glad it was found quickly, and things are moving along to get you well again. Remember, there is a lot of caring and support here for you. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Andros and Webster2, for your kind thoughts and prayers! That means alot to me!

I am to meet with my surgeon this afternoon (man, things are moving quickly - who knew I'd be able to get an appt with him next day!) and put together a game plan.

Andros, I haven't forgotten what you said about the lungs. I have an appt with my pulmonologist on July 12....he's the one who did the broncoscopy, but hasn't seen the results of the PET scan yet. I'll take it with me so he can view it and the written report and let me know what he thinks about all of that.

Could someone please refresh my memory for the link to a complete list of thyroid panel tests? Is it the TSH that has an optimum level of around 1, or less?

Thanks!
Sherri


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

*hugs*
i get my results tomorrow. it feels so long away.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Weeble said:


> Thanks Andros and Webster2, for your kind thoughts and prayers! That means alot to me!
> 
> I am to meet with my surgeon this afternoon (man, things are moving quickly - who knew I'd be able to get an appt with him next day!) and put together a game plan.
> 
> ...


Sherri; most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the Free T3 @ about 75% of the range given by your lab. If not on exogenous T3, the FT4 should be above the mid-range of the range given by your lab.

It's just a guideline and varies from person to person. One thing for sure; you will know when you feel well. That is the bottom line.

Let us hear from you when you can.


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Andros.
My surgery is scheduled for July 14 - two weeks from today, unless he should have a cancellation. I'm disappointed that it isn't sooner, but I realize the world doesn't revolve around my sense of urgency! 

Although I was somewhat expecting this diagnosis....when the cancer was confirmed, I was momentarily stunned. Now I just want it out.

He will be doing a total thyroidectomy and also a central lymph node dissection. He thinks he will likely do the radio iodine treatment thing....said we would discuss that further after surgery. I've heard of it, but don't know hardly anything about it yet. Will have to do some (more) research.

Prayers for all who are going through this - and abundant blessings for all of you who are lending your knowledge, comfort and encouragement.

Have a good weekend!
Weeble


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Weeble said:


> Thanks for the info, Andros.
> My surgery is scheduled for July 14 - two weeks from today, unless he should have a cancellation. I'm disappointed that it isn't sooner, but I realize the world doesn't revolve around my sense of urgency!
> 
> Although I was somewhat expecting this diagnosis....when the cancer was confirmed, I was momentarily stunned. Now I just want it out.
> ...


I am glad you have a date, and will continue to pray for you & a cancellation. I understand your sense of urgency. Your well being is important. Mine is schedule for 4 weeks from today. I have been ready for awhile. I have to wait until the labs are a little better; I had a thyroid storm not too long ago. Pack your bags, in case a cancellation comes up. In the mean time, do what you can, rest, and pamper yourself! Take care, Sue
:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> I am glad you have a date, and will continue to pray for you & a cancellation. I understand your sense of urgency. Your well being is important. Mine is schedule for 4 weeks from today. I have been ready for awhile. I have to wait until the labs are a little better; I had a thyroid storm not too long ago. Pack your bags, in case a cancellation comes up. In the mean time, do what you can, rest, and pamper yourself! Take care, Sue
> :hugs:


Please don't be bashful about a reminder about your surgery. We have so many lined up for surgery it is getting hard to remember.

The main thing is I and others want to a least be there for you in spirit on that very day!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Weeble said:


> Thanks for the info, Andros.
> My surgery is scheduled for July 14 - two weeks from today, unless he should have a cancellation. I'm disappointed that it isn't sooner, but I realize the world doesn't revolve around my sense of urgency!
> 
> Although I was somewhat expecting this diagnosis....when the cancer was confirmed, I was momentarily stunned. Now I just want it out.
> ...


You are welcome and I know th surgery cannot come too soon. I like your attitude. It is a winning one.

We are all keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

Well.... 
My TT surgery is tomorrow afternoon at 2:00. Am a little nervous today, but really looking forward to getting the cancer out. Feeling very confident in my surgeon - he seems really with it - does 4-5 thyroid surgeries every week....so I figure he knows what he's doing.

I am a little unsettled about what happens after, tho. Doc talked about possibly doing the RAI treatment - I have a lot of questions about that, but he said " let's get though the surgery and we'll go more in to that then if it's necessary ".

Does that mean that not all thyroid cancer patients need RAI? How scary is it waiting to go "hypo" in preparation for the treatment? Ah - too many questions. 
One thing at a time, right?

I know there are several of you with surgeries coming up soon, too. My thoughts and prayers for you during this time. Hang in there - the time passes slowly while you wait, but it does pass. 

Take care,
Weeble


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello Weeble,
There are factors that will play into the decision to have RAI or not. My Endo and Oncologist said that I would have to have it because of my age(46), size of the tumors(3 and 1 cm), because one had ruptured, and because I had two types. I was told that not all thyroid cancer patient's would have to have RAI. 
As far as going hypo, I didn't have to. They have thyrogen(sp) shots that you can take prior to the RAI and that way you don't have to quit taking the synthroid. I did one shot a day for two days and then had my RAI on the third day. 
Don't worry, you will be fine. Stay strong and keep us posted


----------

